# 450 bushmaster, anybody shooting it?



## fireline

Looks like this will be legal for next year s Ohio gun season. It was legal in Michigan last year, Ruger is making a bolt action and Bushmaster makes a semi auto AR style, and I heard Leupold is making VX2 CDS scope that is set up for 100,200 and 300 bullet drop compensator


----------



## supercanoe

That is very tempting. I started looking at that rifle awhile back when the rule change was first brought up. I have always wanted a bolt action 444 Marlin, but the 450 Bushmaster has ballistics that are almost as good as the 444. I don't like the factory 450 loads though. Those ballistic tips expand way to fast for deer size game when backed by high amounts of kinetic energy. I have tested them and the results are not good. That American rifle in 450 is very hard to come by right now.


----------



## bobk

That's impressive shooting.


----------



## TomC

Im looking for one of the 20" uppers. Since 223/556 and 308 wont ever be legal to deer hunt in ohio, I may as well buy a complete upper and run the 450 for deer. Heck the hornady 250gr fxt is set to run good with the 20" barrels and their box data is for it. 

My only question is what scope to get for it? I was looking at the scopes that you can get the custom turrets for, and with already knowning the info for the round it should be pretty simple.


----------



## fireline

I have heard Leopold already has one that is set up for 450 Bushmaster ballistics.


----------



## TomC

Found my 20" upper for 499 shipped! Just waiting on arrival


----------



## fireline

TomC said:


> Found my 20" upper for 499 shipped! Just waiting on arrival


keep us posted on how it shoots and what scope you use.


----------



## supercanoe

Is it a Bushmaster? Not many companies offer a .450 upper. I wish that more companies would offer a .450 upper, and maybe prices would come down.


----------



## TomC

Yeah its the Bushmaster ive seen prices from 525 up to 750 on it. Per conversation with bushmaster, they have them in stock at their plant, and they are willing to allocate some to Law enforcement prices if you know anyone that can get you the hook up. Most shops and distributors list it as out of stock even thought bushmaster has them in stock, so not sure what all is going on. Vances in Columbus is where I got mine at the L.E. price! I was reading a lot on the scopes and it seems that a lot of guys used the Nikon Omega shotgun scope because its et up with the ballistics of a shotgun which almost match the 450


----------



## fireline

Was reading the reviews on Cabelas, sounds very impressive.http://www.cabelas.com/product/BUSHMASTER-UPPER-COMPLETE/576864.uts


----------



## redfish1

I love my 450 bushmaster and my granddaughter loves it too she shot a nice 9 pt with it in the mi youth hunt !!!!


----------



## TomC

I will say that the ammo is not the easiest to find. Rural King-nope, gander mountain-nope, Cabelas-Wilmington pike- 3 boxes hornady black, 29.99, don't know bout bass pro yet or the local gun shops. Ill post what prices I can find


----------



## TomC

ok for the prices well they seem to be all over the place. a lot of places don't carry or have it in stock but here's what I found starting with the cheapest.

Buds Guns was the cheapest at 23.96 a box for hornady black
NFA Firearms-25.00 a box, does not stock but will order at that price
Surplus ammo and Palmetto state armory -$25.99 hornady black
cheaper than dirt-$27.99
Sportsmans Guide-29.19- Free shipping and no tax
Lucky gunner $29.95

Olde English Outfitters- $35-36.99 Hornady Black9 no in stock but coming in and projected price
Vandalia Range and Armory/Vances- No answer- multiple calls made
Point blank and Vandalia range and armory-nope don't stock it


----------



## fireline

not sure how much ammo you are looking for, hhttp://www.gunbroker.com/Ammunition/BI.aspx?Keywords=450+bushmasterave . I have bought ammo on here before,


----------



## TomC

I did some research and im going with the Nikon Inline XR 3-9-40 scope. With Nikons spot on ballistics calculator I was able to get this info shooting the 250gr hornady ftx

with 100yrd zero on 9x magnification the bdc puts the rounds almost dead on up to 350
with 150yrd zero on 7x magnification it puts it almost dead on as well.

I figure on the ammo, for getting it at 25 bucks out the door, NFA firearms is going to be my go to for it. I was surprise on the variety of prices on it, but very surprised that Olde English was the most expensive at 35/36 a box!


----------



## TXflatsfishin

inline xr was made for a muzzle loader not sure if that matters or not.


----------

